# Edge in March?



## ak555 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have not fished the Edge in March and was contemplating heading out there (sometime between the 8th - 14th) if the cobia have not started.

I am thinking about targeting mingos, AJ and maybe try chunking for some blackfin. 

Are the blackfin running (plentiful) this time of year at the Edge? If not, are they running anywhere else?

Is there anything else that is good this time of year and open?

I would be leaving through Destin Pass and would like to stay within 35 miles of it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Blackfin and wahoo can be big possibilities depending on water temps. If its 70 or above, I'd say it can happen. Trolling and covering water will be the ticket to score with both although chunking may be a better technique if you just want to target blackfin


----------



## ak555 (Jun 25, 2012)

I appreciate the info. What are the best free resources for checking surface water temperatures on the Edge or near it? I have looked at NOAA, but the buoys seem a bit far from the Edge to be accurate.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure. I subscribe to Hilton's and terrafin


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

So it's basically the surface water temperature you look for and not the time of year? What temp should you be looking for when doing certain types of fishing? Trolling? Bottom?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Anchor up if you have the capabilities. Chum like crazy and you can catch wahoo and tuna this time of year. Use mingos for wahoo. BF will eat pinfish, LYs, etc..


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I might make that sort of trip Tuesday. I am going to be entertaining people, so my plan is to park the boat over some structure that will produce mingos and amberjack, and get a slick going with a few flat lines. Can I get some recommendations for chum? Will frozen blocks be enough, or do I need some chunks in there? Are bonito going to be thick out toward the Edge? Thanks...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never used blocks, I always cut chunks. Red meat I like better but white meat will work also. Sometimes you have to use what you got. I don't throw a lot, I will cut chunks and throw them one at a time trying to keep them 15' or so apart.

Don't know if this is the best way but it has worked for me. I'm interested to hear how others do it.

I love fishing this way. You have that couple seconds when the tuna(Hopefully that's what it will be) snatches the line out of your hand that gets your heart pumping.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

On the edge for Blackfin I like 30lb leader and 3/0 circle hooks.


----------



## ak555 (Jun 25, 2012)

PorknBeans: If you make that trip, please report back. I would like to hear (and sure everybody else would too) how you set-up and the outcome. 

Also, do you have to anchor for the chum line or can you drift (if the drift is favorable)?

I have not tried anchoring at the Edge, but have a homemade wreck / rock anchor ready for the job if need be.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Will do... 

It looks like the forecast has changed, so I think I am going to hold out until Friday. I have anchored at the Edge once, and I did it with 800ft of 1/4 polypropylene (yellow, tri-twisted) rope on a long chain with a 10lb Danforth anchor. I bought a 1200ft spool of the rope for ~$35 off of the Harbor Freight website, but now I only see 600ft lengths for sale. With that much line out, changing weight distribution on the boat (... people moving around) would really change where the position of the boat relative to the anchor position. 

I was nervous about losing that much chain, so after that trip, I made a "weighted line". I ran a rope through 24in section of 2.5in PVC pipes, and then filled the pipes with Quickrete. I spaced the pipe sections about 18in from each other, so it looked like this "--==--==--==--==--==--". It ended up being about 20ft long and 40lbs, and cost around $10. I might add a few more pipe sections to ensure that I hold bottom. I much rather loose that than an equivalent amount of chain. I built it to fit into a heavy duty storage container, so I have a "deep water anchoring kit" that leaves the boat when I'm not going to use it.

Just a quick question... If you wanted to dedicate a rig to nothing other than putting mingos in the boat, how would you do it? My flat lines would be an experiment this trip, and I have had spotty luck with amberjack at the Edge. I cooler full of mongos is always a trip saver...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just fish a 2 hook rig with the weight on the bottom for mingos. #1 or 1/0 wire circle hooks.

Rig your anchor Break away style and anchor like you would anywhere else. The anchor will get hung but it will come out. It will only be 180' where you will be. You won't need that much rope. 300' will be plenty. If the current is slack, short scope your anchor to get closer to the spot. I normally drop anchor on the up current side and let it drag until it hangs in the rocks then pull most of the rope back until it is almost vertical. It will come out.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the anchoring advice. We have a few Edge spot from 180' to 220', but I would like to know if the rock formations continue into deeper water (250'-300'). Also, I noticed that Google Earth has a ton of bottom markings, but I am a little wary of the accuracy. Has anyone used those numbers before? I found one formation that looks to be a from east to west, and maybe half a mile from north to south. Moving the cursor over the southern edge of the formation shows 20' of relief. That would be pretty awesome if it is for real.

Where is everyone catching bait right now? I would love to stock up on pin fish and mullet before the trip, and I am guessing that it is a little early for hardtails and ladyfish.


----------



## ak555 (Jun 25, 2012)

I also appreciate all the anchoring advice. Everyone's advice and experience will be helpful.

So, I have a lot of the Fishing Destin Guide coordinates overlaid on my Google Earth as well of a bunch of other points that I possess.

For the natural formations, aka the Edge and Mingo Ridge, the coordinates appear to be anywhere from dead on to about 600 feet off (the 600ft off could be attributed to where the person listed the coordinates). As such, something as large as you described should be relatively easy to find.

I also have a NOAA bathymetric map overlayed on my Google Earth and it appears that Google Earth is accurate or close to accurate. However, due to the large scale of the bathymetric map, there is no way for me to confirm that exact change in depth.

Hope this helps.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Google Earth Accuracy*

I have a list of over 1500# for the edge, loaded them in Google earth from an Excel spreadsheet and they seem to be right on. The picture below is of the ridge south of P'Cola. And, by the way I've never had a problem anchoring on the edge, just need enough chain to make the anchor lay flat on the bottom so it can dig in. I use about 20 feet, with the first 8 ft being 3/8" and the remainder being 5/16". Good Luck.

Wayne


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

PorknBeans said:


> Thanks for the anchoring advice. We have a few Edge spot from 180' to 220', but I would like to know if the rock formations continue into deeper water (250'-300'). Also, I noticed that Google Earth has a ton of bottom markings, but I am a little wary of the accuracy. Has anyone used those numbers before? I found one formation that looks to be a from east to west, and maybe half a mile from north to south. Moving the cursor over the southern edge of the formation shows 20' of relief. That would be pretty awesome if it is for real.
> 
> Where is everyone catching bait right now? I would love to stock up on pin fish and mullet before the trip, and I am guessing that it is a little early for hardtails and ladyfish.


Bait is fairly hard to get right now. Use mingo snapper and white snapper. Great edge baits.


----------

